# Pedalboard cabling in Montreal?



## Charles Robert (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi everyone, this is my first post here! I live in Montreal and would like to know if a good pedalboard cabling (audio + power cables) can be done here, and by whom? 
I heard about Amptek? or Tone factory?? Thanks guys!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey Charles. I'm in Ottawa. If you're willing to ship (or drive) I do offer cabling services through my company, Coast Pedal Boards. PM me or email me at [email protected] if you want to talk more.


----------



## Charles Robert (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks, but I would really like to deal without shipments of any kind. Nobody in Montreal that makes that kind of job??


----------

